# possible forced iraq draft?



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i dont know if its true but ive been hearing ppl saying...and reading in my school paper...that come june 2005 if Bush is re-elected they are proposing a forced draft for the ages of 18-27 and there are no deferments...

my b-day is july haha MEXICO here i come

ne one think this is true...if so are u gonna go?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> i dont know if its true but ive been hearing ppl saying...and reading in my school paper...that come june 2005 if Bush is re-elected they are proposing a forced draft for the ages of 18-27 and there are no deferments...
> 
> my b-day is july haha MEXICO here i come
> 
> ne one think this is true...if so are u gonna go?


 you p*ssy.. get out of America... this is not a place for wank-ass's such as your self..


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

haha ey...im smart ...to hell with that why would i wanna go to iraq...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> haha ey...im smart ...to hell with that why would i wanna go to iraq...


 smart? no.. affraid..

you want to stay home with mommy and play your Xbox.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wank-ass's wtf....did u take slang classes for whitemen


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

naw i dont got an x-box i got a a playstation


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

and u can talk allllllll the sh*t u want...its internet all for fun...so go ahead keep talkin


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> wank-ass's wtf....did u take slang classes for whitemen


 i was going to use a nice word.. but i allready capped my limit in the other threads..


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> and u can talk allllllll the sh*t u want...its internet all for fun...so go ahead keep talkin


 i will.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

...and this its a joke...but obviously ur the kinda person prolly takes things up the ass....maybe more then this thread


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> ...and this its a joke...but obviously ur the kinda person prolly takes things up the ass....maybe more then this thread


what i do in my free time is none of your business dude.. so stfu.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i guess im right


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

no, my tanks bigger then yours, so im right.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

by tank u mean aquarium?

f*ck that u cant win by a bullshit rule..ur white im not...therefore i win


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> by tank u mean aquarium?
> 
> f*ck that u cant win by a bullshit rule..ur white im not...therefore i win


i automaticaly win if your not white..


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

hell no...cuz ur white u automatically lose


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> hell no...cuz ur white u automatically lose


 umm.. not on earth dude.... check your history books mah-brave.. whites own all.. literally in some cases! LOOL!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

eh? Anyways, this is a lie spread by Kerry. If a draft does come I will go ready and willing like every other American patriot has done before me.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I knew you weren't exactly the sharpest tool in the shed, Peacock, but Jezus F. Christ man, you really outdid yourself this time...









According to you, if you're smarter than willing to be treated as cannon fodder for some lying f*ck in the White House, you don't deserve to live in the US and are a p*ssy?








Man, your rediculous BS really cracks me up at times!!!

On a sidenote, it's time to wake up: a big tank, even if it's the biggest f'n tank on this planet, doesn't make you any more credible









On-topic:
if what this thread is about is true and you don't like it, thank your republican fellow Americans: they wanted Bush in office four more years


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

forced draft bah, lol 
arguments? bah

wich is one reason i am proud to NOT be American


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Xenon said:


> eh? Anyways, this is a lie spread by Kerry. If a draft does come I will go ready and willing like every other American patriot has done before me.


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

FYI, they are not going to force a draft for Iraq. This is a ploy by democrats to scare pussies into voting for Kerry by making people think if Bush is elected you will be sent to Iraq.

Here is something a little more scary. Kerry voted to send troops to overseas but after sending them over voted against giving them the money to support their activities. That is some bullshit.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> I knew you weren't exactly the sharpest tool in the shed, Peacock, but Jezus F. Christ man, you really outdid yourself this time...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Keep sticking to the belief that Bush lied about WMD in Iraq. Some people are smart enough to read through the bullshit. The draft is a load of crap. If it ever does happen for some reason, I will go. Any American who isnt willing to defend his/her country when necessary is not a true American.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

hahaha...this is funny...the thread got deaded 2 hours ago when i was arguing with peacocks about his tank size

judazz


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

mori0174 said:


> Keep sticking to the belief that Bush lied about WMD in Iraq. Some people are smart enough to read through the bullshit. The draft is a load of crap. If it ever does happen for some reason, I will go. Any American who isnt willing to defend his/her country when necessary is not a true American.


 And you just keep believing whatever bullshit your leaders in the White House keep dishing up (just bent over and swallow - no thought required): it's your live, your nation, your future, not mine.
If US policy wouldn't affect where I live I wouldn't give a flying f*ck about what's going on in the States, but unfortunately that's not the case, so I do give a flying f*ck...

I'm not saying Bush lied about WDM - Saddam used them against the Kurds and you still wonder wheter he had them or not?








But having said this, there's enough left that hypocrit moron did lie and deceive about: but if you're willing to accept that as the thruth, you're entitled to do so: just don't start whining if things go a "little" different than what the big man promised...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Is there an actual credible source ?

Sounds like BS to me

Dude, if you need to fabricate rumours like these in order to win an election you shouldn't be running for pres. in the first place


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i posted cuz i wanted to know if it was bs or not...i was reading this article saying rumsfield had supposedly proposed because of the fact that so few new soldiers are going to iraq...but iono wutever happens happens


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> mori0174 said:
> 
> 
> > Keep sticking to the belief that Bush lied about WMD in Iraq. Some people are smart enough to read through the bullshit. The draft is a load of crap. If it ever does happen for some reason, I will go. Any American who isnt willing to defend his/her country when necessary is not a true American.
> ...


 I dont whine about the consequences of my actions. Its obvious Iraq had the weapons, im just sick of hearing the tired argument about how Bush lied. What else did Bush lie and decieve about?

I know if the netherlands needed the U.S. to save them, you wouldnt be sitting there bitching. You would be more than grateful. Keep being selfish and worrried about yourself. At least I have a conscience.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

actually...no country really asks for americas help...usually our government just jumps into things...like in cuba...overthrowingthe old president and putting in fidel castro...same thing is gonna happen in Iraq...u can argue that Bush is doing everything he can for this country...but besides giving tax cuts for the wealthy and increasing the national debt trying to find WMD and "reconstruct" Iraq...tell me wut else he has done for us...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

mori0174 said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > mori0174 said:
> ...


 Think whatever you want, dude - it just stuns me that appearantly you see it all, except the obvious. Again, it's your concern, not mine...

And you call me selfish??? As if the US is in Iraq, Afghanistan and all over the world to help those poor Iraqi's, Afghans or whoever








Why nmot cleaning up the domestic mess first before messing up the rest of the world: it's obvious that Bush has nothing more to offer than fighting overseas, while neglecting his own subjects (not saying Kerry has anything better to offer, btw)

btw: if you already "forgot" all the other things Bush and his henchmen "forgot" to inform you about, why should I bother telling you - it's pointless no matter what...


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> mori0174 said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


 Thanks for proving my point that your argument is empty.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> I knew you weren't exactly the sharpest tool in the shed, Peacock, but Jezus F. Christ man, you really outdid yourself this time...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you say im not the sharpest tool in the tool shed?

anyone with an IQ over that of an Inphant can tell im talking out my ass and there for am joking..


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Peacock said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > i dont know if its true but ive been hearing ppl saying...and reading in my school paper...that come june 2005 if Bush is re-elected they are proposing a forced draft for the ages of 18-27 and there are no deferments...
> ...


-------------

nevermind


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Peacock said:


> no, my tanks bigger then yours, so im right.


 Wow, arent you cool!?


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Peacock said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > hell no...cuz ur white u automatically lose
> ...


 If you are white than that is just a disgrace..


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > K fizzly said:
> ...


 its a joke. loosen up


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

1. They idea of the draft came up about a couple months ago, but the gov said it wasn't necessary and would not happen. Besides, w/ al the troops coming back from germany/korea, it makes it even less likely.


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

Xenon -- you are wrong again. Instead of dispelling the facts to rumors, one should do a little research first. Not taking any political sides, because I don't feel that the argument is necessary, here are the Bills.

They are twin bills : S89 and HR 163. They are for reinstatement of the the draft and the requirement of military service. These were presented Jan. 7, 2003. This will time the reinstation as early as spring 2005.

** If you are uneducated in looking up Bills that come before congress....you want to go to the Library of Congress homepage. thomas.loc.gov.

Links to the bills:

http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-bin/query
http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-bin/query

They are showing up as the same thing, so I think you actually have to look each one up.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I typed up a letter and sent it to most of out senitors and asked them to vote yes on the draft.
There is a bill on the floor for the draft, but it hasnt goten much press.


----------



## Revolt (Jun 26, 2004)

This is election time bullshit that only effects pussys that are scared to go to war, I'm drafting age and I don't care if the draft is reinstated. Grow some balls are just go ahead and move to Mexico.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> i dont know if its true but ive been hearing ppl saying...and reading in my school paper...that come june 2005 if Bush is re-elected they are proposing a forced draft for the ages of 18-27 and there are no deferments...
> 
> my b-day is july haha MEXICO here i come
> 
> ne one think this is true...if so are u gonna go?


 im with ya man but go to canada or brazil thats where i want to move in future
get outa america


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

seharebo said:


> Xenon -- you are wrong again. Instead of dispelling the facts to rumors, one should do a little research first. Not taking any political sides, because I don't feel that the argument is necessary, here are the Bills.
> 
> They are twin bills : S89 and HR 163. They are for reinstatement of the the draft and the requirement of military service. These were presented Jan. 7, 2003. This will time the reinstation as early as spring 2005.
> 
> ...


 try this;

S89: http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-bin/query/C?c108...emp/~c108VLDNdc
HR 163: http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-bin/query/C?c108...emp/~c108dwi3kn


----------



## Revolt (Jun 26, 2004)

delta said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > i dont know if its true but ive been hearing ppl saying...and reading in my school paper...that come june 2005 if Bush is re-elected they are proposing a forced draft for the ages of 18-27 and there are no deferments...
> ...


You can't hide from America's all SEEING eye.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Revolt said:


> delta said:
> 
> 
> > K fizzly said:
> ...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

You guys are lame.
And i am saying that as an american, from a american you thinks you are also lame.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

yeah ya can brazil has no extradition to america :rasp: 
i always wondered what stupid americans meant till bout 3 yrs ago i know now
you all are blind look at whats goin on in america now 
love the country hate the gvt
somethin needs to change a lot of the educated people have already started leavin for a truly free country


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

delta said:


> yeah ya can brazil has no extradition to america :rasp:
> i always wondered what stupid americans meant till bout 3 yrs ago i know now
> you all are blind look at whats goin on in america now
> love the country hate the gvt
> somethin needs to change a lot of the educated people have already started leavin for a truly free country


I have no idea what you just said, to many grammar mistakes.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

seharebo said:


> Xenon -- you are wrong again. Instead of dispelling the facts to rumors, one should do a little research first. Not taking any political sides, because I don't feel that the argument is necessary, here are the Bills.
> 
> They are twin bills : S89 and HR 163. They are for reinstatement of the the draft and the requirement of military service. These were presented Jan. 7, 2003. This will time the reinstation as early as spring 2005.
> 
> ...


I am well aware of these bills. They have been on the table for over a year and wont go into effect. It is up to all the Kerry supporters to pound their chest and bring up bills from over a year ago that will never pass anyway. Im so scared.

And even if the million to one odds it does hit, give me a bag and a gun and send me on my way. I still believe in the words *honor *and *duty*, unlike everyone else that says they will run for their miserable little lives if drafted. Have some respect for the millions that have died before you, that didnt run.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

mori0174 said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > mori0174 said:
> ...


 Mmm... I guess I must have flunked the class in which they taught that way of reasoning...









Anyways, I guess we both feel strongly about our own points and opinions, so we could continue to yell and throwing witty sarcasm at each other for days on end and getting nowhere: I'm content to agree to disagree...

Oh, btw: I'm right and you are not


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

User said:


> delta said:
> 
> 
> > yeah ya can brazil has no extradition to america :rasp:
> ...


 ge im sorry but english ids my third language not my first how many lang do you speak? let me guess one get educated


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

delta said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > delta said:
> ...


 I just couldn't make out the first line of your post. BTW I only speak 1 language, and really the only one that matters IMO - English.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

seharebo said:


> Xenon -- you are wrong again. Instead of dispelling the facts to rumors, one should do a little research first. Not taking any political sides, because I don't feel that the argument is necessary, here are the Bills.
> 
> They are twin bills : S89 and HR 163. They are for reinstatement of the the draft and the requirement of military service. These were presented Jan. 7, 2003. This will time the reinstation as early as spring 2005.
> 
> ...


Maybe I am just being "uneducated" but I see no proof in any of those documents supporting your claim of "early as spring 2005".....



> STATUS: (color indicates Senate actions)
> 1/7/2003:
> Referred to the House Committee on Armed Services.
> 2/3/2003:
> ...


Seems they are really pushing for this one to go through!!!







Maybe I should vote a true American hero out of office because Im too dense to tell the difference between a proposed bill going nowhere and fact.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

User said:


> delta said:
> 
> 
> > User said:
> ...


 yup typ american that think he knows all and knows nothin
but you prob dont care that 4 of last 5 presidents are skull and bones but guess thats just by chance gues it doesnt matter our country is holding almost 1000 people who have not been charged with anything,cant have access to lawyer,and tottaly deprived of due process but you dont care cuz your blind open your eyes this countrie is not free most just think they are.
why do you think we only have 2 choices for pres? do you also think the lobiests in washington are just holin hands and playin patty cake these are the people in controll of countrie
go almost anywhere else in world and the gen populace knows this but americans dont see it cuz they dont want to
but let me gues youve never been outside the country


----------



## asian_redtail_catfish (Sep 25, 2003)

Don't vote for Bush, he will send you to Iraq to die.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

asian_redtail_catfish said:


> Don't vote for Bush, he will send you to Iraq to die.


 Why don't you rub your two lone IQ points together and see if you can start a fire ?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

delta said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > delta said:
> ...


 Holy sh*t, I thought that I spelled bad - What the f*ck are you smoking?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

delta said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > delta said:
> ...


Listen you smartass bitch, your the one who thinks "he knows it all" wtf is up with this "x-files generation" that thinks the US government is out to screw them in the ass? Start complaining to some who actually gives sh*t about your thoughts.

I've been out-side the USA, WTF does that have to do with anything?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i will only willingly enter a draft under 1 circumstance...when i have to DEFEND my country. if, for some unapparent reason, there is a draft for iraq...i won't go. for one simple reason, the country is not attacking me. therefor, i don't belong there. if we were at war with a country, a REAL war, and there was a draft i'd go. with much hesitation, but i'd go.


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

You are a f*cking moron if you think that there is going to be a draft. We are not going to be committing anymore troops to Iraq. We are now working with their new government to train the Iraqi people to maintain their own police and security forces. The goal of this operation is not to send Americans off to their death or to waste tax payers dollars. The goal of this operation is to generate stability in the middle east and eliminate a potential serious future threat in Saddam. Bush has just announced a plan to withdraw troops from Europe and bring them home. Common sense tells you if you are withdrawing troops because you do not need them then there is not a need to build up the size of your army (thats what a draft does). The military operations in Iraq are winding down. There is no need for the US to launch a massive infantry invasion. Our activities are slowly being replaced by US trained Iraqi security forces.

SEHAREBO:
Apparently you are uneducated. Let me take you back to second grade and explain to you how a bill becomes a law. Many Bills get introduced to both the house and senate. Very few Bills get passed by both. There are thousands of Bills in both the house and the senate that go absolutely no where. This is one of them. Also, this Bill would only give the President the authority to authorize a draft if it is necessary. The Bill itself does not constitue implementation of a draft. I hate stupid people like you.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

delta said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > delta said:
> ...


 i thought you were a Bush supporter ?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i don't know where else i could go to see more improper grammar ;x


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

hyphen said:


> i don't know where else i could go to see more improper grammar ;x


 Oh f*ck it, I'm sure you know what I'm saying atlease.







Atlease I hope....


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

cfr3 said:


> Apparently you are uneducated. Let me take you back to second grade and explain to you how a bill becomes a law. Many Bills get introduced to both the house and senate. Very few Bills get passed by both. There are thousands of Bills in both the house and the senate that go absolutely no where. This is one of them. Also, this Bill would only give the President the authority to authorize a draft if it is necessary. The Bill itself does not constitue implementation of a draft. I hate stupid people like you.


 There you go; How a Bill Becomes a Law 101

This is what you "girlie men" are scared of and that's why you're packing you suitcases for Mexico ?

How pathetic







Did any of you even graduate middle school ?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

i would not fight a war that I do not agree with... has nothing to do with patriotism... Iraq never had weapons of mass destruction...

why is the US still over there killing people and losing soldiers?

Why arent our soldiers looking for Bin Laden?

I think BUSH has connections with the Bin laden family... that is why we are sidetracked with Iraq...


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> i would not fight a war that I do not agree with... has nothing to do with patriotism... Iraq never had weapons of mass destruction...
> 
> why is the US still over there killing people and losing soldiers?
> 
> ...


 That is one of the least intelligent posts ive seen all day.

"NEVER" had weapons of mass destruction? Thats a flat out lie.

Our soldiers are over there to finish the liberation of Iraq. If they just left, the country wouldnt be stable enough to survive democratically.

Soldiers are in afghanistan, and intelligence agents in pakistan looking for Bin Laden. One cannot simply go around and say " yoo hooooo, Osama.....Where are youuuuu??" and find him. Its not a 4th grade hide and go seek game.

What are these connections that would prevent the U.S. from apprehending Osama?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

why is their gov. unstable? could it be because we went over there to destroy it? for no reason... they have been living under the same type of government since before US was even tho of...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

> NEVER" had weapons of mass destruction? Thats a flat out lie.


ur so retarded...u point out the weapons of mass destruction...is they "hiding" them under there beds or something? come on now...if they havent found ne yet it means they wont ever find ne...and btw...if the us is liberating irq...why are soldiers still being killed...they show how many ppl are dead...but then again thats all they show...they dont show the wounded...sick...missing...dying...so theres way more american soldiers being urt then u think

so u think fighting this war is about pussyness...tell taht to muhammad ali...he refused to fight in vietnam...not cuz he was a p*ssy...but cuz he had so much balls he stood up against the us and refused to fight...and id like to have seen u call him a p*ssy back in the day...

and ur so retarded...this war isnt about our couuntry duty...its about common snese...if there is a draft...simply ppl wont fight it because wut threat has iraq posed on us...?


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> think BUSH has connections with the Bin laden family... that is why we are sidetracked with Iraq...


 Shame on you for thinking that way. What ever put that idea into your head? Some people claim that members of the Bin Laden family were flown out of America after 911. I just can't bring myself to believe such a thing.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

white ppl...ill never understand them


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

hyphen said:


> i don't know where else i could go to see more improper grammar ;x


 Learn how to capitalize your I's and quit complaining.

Man there is a lot of hatred and lies in this thread just to prove a point. I can't wait till the election is over so you guys can go back to playing happily together.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> white ppl...ill never understand them


 To complicated for ya homie?

:laugh:


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

:nod:


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

what the hell is up with your sig ? That song was hot in what ? 94 ??

"Whoomp there it is LOL


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

dude tag team is f*cking tite...WHOOMP there it is. hit me...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > i don't know where else i could go to see more improper grammar ;x
> ...


 we can only hope the day comes quick..


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

Whoomp shaka laka shaka laka shaka laka shaka laka shaka laka shaka laka

whoomp there it is

jewelz...wree supposed to be fighting not laughing


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

hyphen said:


> i will only willingly enter a draft under 1 circumstance...when i have to DEFEND my country. if, for some unapparent reason, there is a draft for iraq...i won't go. for one simple reason, the country is not attacking me. therefor, i don't belong there. if we were at war with a country, a REAL war, and there was a draft i'd go. with much hesitation, but i'd go.


 America was in no immediate danger from the Nazis. Would you not fight them?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

actually in ww1....because the nazis used unrestricted submarine warfare....and destroyed a couple us ships...they declared war on germany...2 world war...aliiances?


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

G.W. Bush and Dick Cheney,

I think Bob Dylan says it best:
Come you masters of war
You that build all the guns
You that build the death planes
You that build the big bombs
You that hide behind walls
You that hide behind desks
I just want you to know
I can see through your masks

You that never done nothin'
But build to destroy
You play with my world
Like it's your little toy
You put a gun in my hand
And you hide from my eyes
And you turn and run farther
When the fast bullets fly

Like Judas of old
You lie and deceive
A world war can be won
You want me to believe
But I see through your eyes
And I see through your brain
Like I see through the water
That runs down my drain

You fasten the triggers
For the others to fire
Then you set back and watch
When the death count gets higher
You hide in your mansion
As young people's blood
Flows out of their bodies
And is buried in the mud

You've thrown the worst fear
That can ever be hurled
Fear to bring children
Into the world
For threatening my baby
Unborn and unnamed
You ain't worth the blood
That runs in your veins

How much do I know
To talk out of turn
You might say that I'm young
You might say I'm unlearned
But there's one thing I know
Though I'm younger than you
Even Jesus would never
Forgive what you do

Let me ask you one question
Is your money that good
Will it buy you forgiveness
Do you think that it could
I think you will find
When your death takes its toll
All the money you made
Will never buy back your soul

And I hope that you die
And your death'll come soon
I will follow your casket
In the pale afternoon
And I'll watch while you're lowered
Down to your deathbed
And I'll stand o'er your grave
'Til I'm sure that you're dead


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

to long to read lol


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

delta said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > delta said:
> ...


 LOOOOL....

this fool goes to tell us, we know nothing... LOL

what a shmuck.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

seharebo said:


> G.W. Bush and Dick Cheney,
> 
> I think Bob Dylan says it best:
> blah blah blah


 there is no way i'm reading all this crap

when all else fails, quote Bob Dylan ?


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

seharebo said:


> G.W. Bush and Dick Cheney,
> 
> I think Bob Dylan says it best:
> Come you masters of war
> ...


 YAWNS......


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

hey I can quote lyrics with the best of em

Here's Eminem LOL (to all you heart-bleeding liberal haters):

I ain't gonna eat, I ain't gonna sleep
Ain't gonna breathe, 'til I see what I wanna see
And what I wanna see, is you go to sleep in the dirt
Permanently, you just bein hurt, this ain't gonna work
For me, it just wouldn't be, sufficient enough
Cause we, are just gonna be, enemies
As long as we breathe, I don't ever see, either of us
Comin to terms, where we can agree
There ain't gonna be, no reasonin, speakin wit me
You speak on my seed, then me, no speak-a ingles
So we gonna beef, and keep on beefin, unless
You're gonna agree, to meet with me in the flesh
And settle this face to face, and you're gonna see
A demon unleashed in me, that you've never seen
And you're gonna see, this gangster pee on himself
I see you D-12, and thanks, but me need no help
Me do this one all by my lonely
I don't need fifteen of my homies
When I see you, I'm seein you, me and you only
We never met, but best believe you gon' know me
When I'm this close, to see you exposed as phony
Come on bitch, show me, pick me up, throw me
Lift me up, hold me, just like you told me
You was gonna do, that's what I thought, you're pitiful
I'm rid of you, all of you.....

Now go to sleep bitch!
Die, m**********r, die! Ugh, time's up, bitch, close ya eyes
Go to sleep, bitch! (what?)
Why are you still alive? How many times I gotta say, close ya eyes?
And go to sleep bitch! (what?)
Die m**********r die, bye, bye, m**********r, bye, bye!
Go to sleep bitch! (what?)
Why are you still alive? Why, die m**********r, ah, ah, ah...
...Go to sleep bitch!


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Fargo said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > think BUSH has connections with the Bin laden family... that is why we are sidetracked with Iraq...
> ...


 It's been proven beyond any doubt. Regardless of your beliefs it did indeed happen.

Cite

-PK


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I originally did not like the idea of a draft. However the more i look around, i think it could be the thing that saves this country. The way capitalizm works, we are headed for complete destruction sometime very soon. How many spoiled little brat kids can you think of these days that have no sense of work ideals. I honestly have a hard time finding an individual that wants to be succesfull. They think they are going to be handed things, or most dont even try. Mandatory millitary service for everyone is what i say.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Poseidon X said:


> I originally did not like the idea of a draft. However the more i look around, i think it could be the thing that saves this country. The way capitalizm works, we are headed for complete destruction sometime very soon. How many spoiled little brat kids can you think of these days that have no sense of work ideals. I honestly have a hard time finding an individual that wants to be succesfull. They think they are going to be handed things, or most dont even try. Mandatory millitary service for everyone is what i say.


 you make a very good point.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

BoomerSub said:


> Fargo said:
> 
> 
> > Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> ...


Yes Boomer, it did happen, but not the way people put a spin on it. Bin Laden has TONS of family members and were just part of a group of many Saudi nationals that wanted to flee the United States.

Quoted from the 9/11 Commission Report:



> First we found no evidence that any flights of Saudi nationals, domestic or international, took place before the reopening of national airspace on the morning of September 13, 2001. To the contrary, every flight we have identified occurred after national airspace reopened. (pg. 329)
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


If you dont know this is Bush enemy #1, Richard Clarke saying flat out the President was not involved in anyway.

This is the finding of a BI-PARTISAN commission. Just because some media outlet says its so, doesnt make it fact. The media, especially these days, is not a valid basis to establish fact.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

BoomerSub said:


> Fargo said:
> 
> 
> > Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> ...


 Do you think we should kill everyone in their family then? Their family is huge!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Xenon said:


> BoomerSub said:
> 
> 
> > Fargo said:
> ...


 OWNED.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> BoomerSub said:
> 
> 
> > Fargo said:
> ...


 i think so. they are all potentialy leathal to the US.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Everyone is potentially lethal to the US, so lets kill 'em all.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

yup to make these people happy we would be droppin nukes on entire middle east


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

yes im a bush supporter but we have no reason becoming a first strike nation and if bill clinton can dodge the draft so can I and most people jabberin on this tread and slammin people that wouldnt go were clinton supporters what a joke just like the rest of america


----------



## NaTuReBoYz A_TROX (Jul 28, 2004)

i was gonna go but after hearing about those huge ass spiders, forget it....i'm not gettin eaten alive by insects....but o well...if they draft they draft....i better be gettin paid though...lol


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

ya 800$ to get killed is good pay
also both kerry and bush are skull and bones but according to you people thats just a x files thing again open your eyes you be blind


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > i don't know where else i could go to see more improper grammar ;x
> ...


 shuttup panda and let me hug you...you cute, cuddly, wuddly thing, you!


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

delta said:


> ya 800$ to get killed is good pay
> also both kerry and bush are skull and bones but according to you people thats just a x files thing again open your eyes you be blind


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

BoomerSub said:


> Fargo said:
> 
> 
> > Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> ...


 Didn't you catch my toungue and cheek sarcasm; I was playing the naive young enthusiast that must stay the course.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Xenon said:


> BoomerSub said:
> 
> 
> > Fargo said:
> ...


 Fine, but the question remains: If Osama was behind 911, why would they fly his family out so quickly. If someone attacks your homeland, one would think that their family members would be retained indefinitely for questioning, unless, of course, there was something to hide. I think this is a legitimate question that deserves an answer.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

hyphen said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...


 94 - 1994, ND - North Dakota, TA - Trans Am.....but I can see where you could get panda out of that.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Why arent our soldiers looking for Bin Laden?
> 
> I think BUSH has connections with the Bin laden family... that is why we are sidetracked with Iraq...


 Why arent our soldiers looking for Bin Laden? >>Thats what I've been trying to say..if he is concerned about terrorism than why doesn't he go for the real terrorists..just doesn't make any sense..

I think BUSH has connections with the Bin laden family... that is why we are sidetracked with Iraq... >>Even I don't believe that..


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > i would not fight a war that I do not agree with... has nothing to do with patriotism... Iraq never had weapons of mass destruction...
> ...


 Yes, soldiers are in afghanistan..but probably 90% of them are in Iraq..and there is no reason for it..more soldiers need to be in afghanistan to find bin laden and hunt him down, how are they ever going to find him with such a small amount of soldiers in afghanistan?

And what do you mean by finish the liberation of iraq? This thing might go on for 5 more years..


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

cfr3 said:


> You are a f*cking moron if you think that there is going to be a draft. We are not going to be committing anymore troops to Iraq.


 Thats funny...my brother and four of his friends just got called yesterday to go........


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

its called "relieving" those that have been there a year. Some come back....and some replace them. Make sense? Would you want to serve the whole time we're there? that means our soldiers in germany and japan would be 70 years old. duh.


----------

